# turn key and no crank



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

have a 95 and i have been experiencing this problem. it does not even turn over. new battery, rebuilt alt. when i try to crank it sometimes, i hear all the relays and then i try to turn it over and nothing. i wait a couple seconds and it cranks fine. i thought it was just a safety feature of some kind but tonight after doing a bunch of errands, i get home and then try to crank it and it did it, only this time i can't get it to turn over at all even if i wait a while. i unhooked the battery and rehooked it and it still does nothing. i thought it could be the keyless entry so i pushed a bunch of buttons and still nothing. the battery is not the cause, i do not have a bad connection. i hear relays, one under the dash by the fuses and also when i turn the key on, i hear a wierd noise under the hood but this is not when i turn to the start position, so it is not the starter. anybody know what is going on.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

sounds like you have one of the following problems:

-broken loose or disconnected wiring in the starting circuit.
-starter/solenoid
-*ignition switch*
-flywheel/starter have worn/broken teeth.

If I were you I would do a voltage drop test, to check the performance of the starter. In this situation you should never assume that the starter is working properly. You dont really have an information that says that the starter is working fine. Also if/when you take out the starter check the flywheel teeth.

I am kinda leaning on the switch the most though.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i tried to crank it this morning and it cranked right up. no slow start or anything. i killed it and restarted and it did it. wouldn't this mean the starter is good. maybe some electronics are getting overheated or something. what does this mean.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

89dragger said:


> i tried to crank it this morning and it cranked right up. no slow start or anything. i killed it and restarted and it did it. wouldn't this mean the starter is good. maybe some electronics are getting overheated or something. what does this mean.


its most likely the ignition switch, because it only works sometimes, and maybe you didnt notice but you may have truned it a certain way and it worked. Thats how I check them sometimes just by wiggling the key and doing funny stuff with it until it works and then I know thats the problem. Check the other thread made by 97maxima.


----------



## jplieben (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd lean towards the ignition switch, too. My '96 SE needs to have the key twisted to just the right position to get it to turn over -- with the other symptoms you've described exactly.

Jim Liebenstein


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Doubt it's the ignition switch. If it was that you would not hear relays clicking and anything thats going to use the ignition switch as power or signal isn't going to work also i.e the radio. Your problem is probably bad contacts in the starter. Doubt you can buy them and replace them as Toyota are the only ones I know of that have them available for their starters. But do the tit things first make sure you have no bad connections and all that.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

it's definantly the switch or tumblers. i figured out that if i turn the key and pick up on it a little it works.


----------

